# I was new to showing 1,5 year ago



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, I was suggested to post here few pics of my dogs how they have changed a lot since I joined here. I was absolute beginner in showing 1 1/2 year ago and I learned a lot I think. Enjoy our pics.

This photo is from the very first show I attended with my dogs. I had no idea about showing, grooming or maintaining the coat.










I tried to learn the double topknot.









I was shown few tricks when getting Guči to the groomer (who shows malteses).









We started to improve.









My first good looking double topknot, but the coat had to grow more... It was about four months of using the right cosmetics for him.









My Guči was looking better and better as my grooming was better and better. B)



























Finally we reached the long coat. :chili:













































And recently I have learned the true american double topknot.









And my Guči looks great now.






































My Herbee is our pet, I have not so many photos of him, although we love him very much too.
Here are two photos of him - in his full coat (just groomed once or twice a week and bathed once a week) and in hair cut. In June this year I had him cut as my parents and boyfriend wanted and I had to admit I didn´t have so much time to maintain his coat as I should.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My goodness! Guci is GORGEOUS!!!! What a difference from the first picture to the last!!! How are you two doing in the shows? Is she a champion yet?

And I love Herbee's haircut. He looks so precious.


I am so proud of you - you have come a long way!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awesome job !!


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you both.
My Guči is a boy, anyway. ) He has gained few champions as we lost some (for juniors) when I had no idea about grooming and showing. Now he is Champion of Czech Republic and Poland, Junior Champion of Poland, Czech Club Champion and we are trying to finish Champion of Slovakia the next year.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! thanks for posting. Your babies are gorgeous. You have done a fantastic job with Guci's coat. Amazing.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Great pictures.. thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW!! What a difference! What an awesome coat! Beautiful boys and I love the short cut too


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Ahoj! 

My dad's Slovak, but sadly that's just about all I know of the language--just the basics: dakujem, dovidenia, dobre, and ahoj!

They look great! I especially love Herbee's puppy cut--that's a really cute one. :wub:

Good luck in Slovakia!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful!! His coat is amazing! 
Good luck on your showing.


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you all for your nice words. I´m so proud of him and me what we´ve done together. ♥


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

njdrake said:


> Beautiful!! His coat is amazing!
> Good luck on your showing.





Aarianne said:


> Ahoj!
> 
> My dad's Slovak, but sadly that's just about all I know of the language--just the basics: dakujem, dovidenia, dobre, and ahoj!
> 
> ...


You know the basics. B)
Actually I´m not from Slovakia, I´m from the Czech Republic. Although they used to be together as Czechoslovakia till 1993. 
Anyway, I´m going to show in Slovakia this month - two shows there. :thumbsup:


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

What a journey. fantastic job you've done with Guči! And Herbee looks adorable in that perfect short clip. Congratulations on your success.

How long did it take your Guči to reach that long floor length coat?


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, I had the problems in the beginning so I can´t say. I started to grow it with a good cosmetics when he was 15 - 16 months. (Before I found out I was damaging the hair ends.) But it didn´t take long. He´s got a fast growing coat. I think he would have such a long coat around one year.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow well done!!!!!

Both your boys are gorgeous!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful boys. I love Herbee's cut. He looks great in cut down.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your boys are just gorgeous and Gucci's coat is amazing. Congratulations on all your successes!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Monica you have done an amazing job with Guci's coat! That boy is just gorgeous!:wub: What are you doing differently this time around with his grooming and what products are you using to get his coat like that? I'm growing Riley's coat back out and i would love some suggestions or pointers as to what to do.

Herbee is just a alittle doll and i love his short cut!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Amazingly handsome boys.:wub: Wow you two make a great team. You did a great job and he looks like he was a born show ring star


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow Guci is just gorgeous, what a beautiful coat, he looks great.

And Herbee is just a little bundle of cuteness with his haircut.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow - congratulations! What beautiful fluffs!


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you laides for all the words that make us feel more and more proud. ♥


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Monica you have done an amazing job with Guci's coat! That boy is just gorgeous!:wub: What are you doing differently this time around with his grooming and what products are you using to get his coat like that? I'm growing Riley's coat back out and i would love some suggestions or pointers as to what to do.
> 
> Herbee is just a alittle doll and i love his short cut!:wub:


Actually I have to wrap his coat because my dogs are treated as pets (free to go everywhere, they love to play in the garden...). First I had no idea about wrapping and I used bad cosmetics for it, his hair ends kept breaking. Then I changed it and his hair started to grow very fast.
My Herbee´s coat grew naturally (without wraps). It was the lenght my garden (grass), carpets, stairs let grow.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Beautiful BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL!!! love these pictures! Good luck in showing and well done so far 

Kat


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How beautiful. Thanks for sharing!!
We really do have fluffs around the world.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

what lovely dogs---who are the sire & dam & who are you getting your little girl from---who still has her? How old is she?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

wow, such gorgeous dogs, both of them. Gucci's coat is stunning! You've done a fabulous job.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, awesome job on Guci....I love the puppy cut style on your other fluff too. congratulations!!


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you all. I´m so happy you love them both!


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> what lovely dogs---who are the sire & dam & who are you getting your little girl from---who still has her? How old is she?


My both dogs are from my country - Czech Republic. 
Guči (the show one) has also some american blood in him (Ta-Jon, Rhapsody).
My girl is still a secret, she´s too small now, but I will let you know when she´s at me. She will be really special. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sure she will, but then they ALL are special regardless of everything/anything!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the gorgeous photos of Gucci and Herbee! Nice to see you here, Lenka! 

Congrats to your great success with Gucci! He looks absolutely stunning!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Alex.
We met here time ago and now we are meeting here again! 
How about your lovely Ullana?
Thanks for nice comments on my Guči and Herbee.


----------



## Ladyrdhd (Apr 2, 2010)

Monica, your story and pictures of beautiful Guci is very inspiring! I am amazed by the transformation from beginner show dog in picture one to International Star in the last picture! Thank you so much for sharing your great adventure with us.


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Ladyrdhd said:


> Monica, your story and pictures of beautiful Guci is very inspiring! I am amazed by the transformation from beginner show dog in picture one to International Star in the last picture! Thank you so much for sharing your great adventure with us.


Thank you a lot! :wub:
Yes, I can see a difference there too. :chili: And I´m so happy we I made it.


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Our looooong coat!
I think I should cut it a bit.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Gorgeous! You want to cut that?? :w00t:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You have done a fantastic job with Guci. :wub: But Herbee is precious too.


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, I have to cut it. Or at least the front part. It´s so long that it´s very hard to move in the ring for him.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful coat! I don't know how you keep up with that, amazing!!!:blink:


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you so much!
He´s in wraps at home so he is a happy pet maltese... Actually he is too rotten.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Your babies are beautiful! Guci is a beautiful Champ :wub:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow Guci looks fantastic! Herbee is soooo cute!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Wow... totally impressive job! Just thinking of doing all of that grooming is a daunting task to me  Great job and congrats on the wins~


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you all for the nice words! I´m very happy and proud of him. 
They both live as pets, we love them so much!


----------

